# Galleon and Wait Cursor thingie



## proxima1 (Jan 19, 2006)

When developing our app, we were told by TiVo that the spinning wait-cursor was not yet exposed via HME, so we couldn't get access to it. Yet I see that the Galleon apps do have it (load in a radar map in the weather app for example). In going over the source, it doesn't seem as if they roll their own...can't see any code or cursor artwork, so does anyone know how they accessed it?


----------



## brunson (Apr 26, 2005)

I would conjecture that since galleon has to first fetch the image to the machine it's running on, then serve it to the tivo that the wait cursor appears because the tivo is waiting on galleon, not because galleon put it there. That's just my opinion, though.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

Not sure if this is the same as what you're talking about, but a spinning animated gif icon is in ..\Galleon\lib\galleon.jar:busy2.gif


----------



## javahmo (Aug 11, 2003)

gonzotek said:


> Not sure if this is the same as what you're talking about, but a spinning animated gif icon is in ..\Galleon\lib\galleon.jar:busy2.gif


TiVo can display animated GIF's, so I just created one that shows a rotating disk with some transparency to make it look better. Just display it like any other image in HME. You have to control when you display it and remove it after a long task is complete.


----------

